# ASUS A8N-SLI  --->SLI unter Gentoo<---

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hallo Gentoo Freunde,  :Smile: 

Ich wollte mal fragen, wies mit SLI unter Gentoo aus sieht? den ich ab mir ein ein ASUS A8N-SLI board zugelegt, und das is schonmal mit einer 6600GT von ASUS aber  jetzt, wen ich mal später eine zweite 6600GT von ASUS kauf, wird di von linux erkant im SLI mod??? das wäre ne tolle sache wen  :Laughing:   oder hat schon bereits jemand erfahrung mit SLI unter Gentoo  :Question: 

MFG

   BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Freiburg

Das hängt wie unter Windows vom Treiber ab. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob der Linuxtreiber von Nvidia das kann, aber du könntest mal bei denen nachfragen...

----------

## R!tman

Ich denke schon, dass das klappen sollte. Aber frag sicherheitshalber mal nach.

----------

